# C&C Northern 24' or Bayliner Buccaneer 24'?



## Rockstar2011 (May 12, 2011)

I was ideally looking for a 26' boat as I wanted something with a decent sized interior with a stove, and enclosed head (not enclosed together..haha). Enough interior space that I could comfortably go away for a weekend on and be comfortable. I have not yet found a 26' boat that is in the shape I am looking for for the price I am looking for ($5,000 to $8,000). 

There was a 1979 26' Mirage I was looking at that was in fantastic shape inside and out with new sails for $7,900. I was going to buy that, but the motor didn't work, so I decided against it. 

I have found a couple of 24' boats that are within my price range and in the condition I am comfortable with. 

One is a 1980 24' Bayliner Buccaneer, $5,000: toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/boa/2353934402.html

The other is a 1987 C&C Northern 24'
//toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-boats-watercraft-sailboats-C-C-Northern-24-Sailboat-W0QQAdIdZ228857329]C&C Northern 24 Sailboat - Great Family Boat - Oakville / Halton Region Sailboats For Sale - Kijiji Oakville / Halton Region Canada.

I am going to look at the Bayliner tonight. It looks like it has a brand new interior according to the ad and seems to be quite roomy inside. Exactly what I was looking for. 

The C&C is 7 years newer and in pretty good shape as well. Comes with an autopilot, which is cool, as well as a slip that is paid for (I already have a slip downtown Toronto paid for and this one is about a two hour sail away). Not bad having two slips I guess. The interior on the C&C was very small and cramped, but I may have to settle for it. I suppose I could live with it. 

I would appreciate any feedback. From what I have read on this forum, the Bayliner is a pretty badly designed boat. The C&C on the other hand I have heard is a fantastic boat and highly respected. I am making my decision based on the interior. Speed is semi-important as well. Owner of the C&C tells me about 6.5 kts. I would guess the Bayliner is about a knott slower. Definitely a factor. If I am wrong, someone please correct. 

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Oooohhhh, I love spending someone else's money!

Pass on the Bucc. The Northern ad is gone.

If it was me, and I lived where you live, I would look at...

1979 Chrystler 26 Sailboat - City of Toronto Sailboats For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.

1982 Bayfield 25' - Great Hull, New Upholstery - City of Toronto Sailboats For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.

Sailboat, 29 ft hughes Must Sell - City of Toronto Sailboats For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.

24' Challenger Sail Boat - City of Toronto Sailboats For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.

A little farther afield:

Bayfield 25' - Ontario Sailboats For Sale - Kijiji Ontario Canada.

Any of these are comfortable, reliable, and will give you some cushion in your budget to cover the inevitable repairs and upgrades.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Pass on the buc without looking at it. They sail generally speaking pretty bad. UNLESS< this is a new one that turned into the US25, then a decent sailing boat. They do have a really nice BIG interior for a sailboat of that size, thenagain, they need help to sail........I've seen bucs near me go faster sideways than forward on some reach's.

The C&C would probably be the best sailer, the others listed by BL would do also, altho some may not meet my spec for a boat.........

Marty


----------



## Rockstar2011 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the responses so far guys. I am ideally looking for something where I don't have to do too much to it to get me started. I took a look at the Bayliner, and didn't like it at all. The interior was no where near as nice as it showed in the pictures.. hard to believe he was trying to sell it looking like that actually. I am really starting to lean towards the C&C, but part of me is starting to think, maybe I should bite the bullet and buy that Mirage 26' and pick up a long shaft outboard for it since the current motor is not operable. Here it is: //toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-boats-watercraft-sailboats-MIRAGE-26-SAILBOAT-IN-MINT-CONDITION-FULLY-LOADED-MUST-SEE-W0QQAdIdZ281047597] The outboard would make it more than what I wanted to spend, but maybe it is worth it.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

The Renault diesel in the Mirage is a nightmare to get parts for, and if you hang an outboard on the stern you will now have invested $9000 in a boat that is going to be worth $6000.

Keep looking. It is still early in the season.


----------



## Rockstar2011 (May 12, 2011)

Why would the Mirage be worth less money with a working outboard on the back? The boat comes with a lot of extras and is pretty clean inside and out. The owner tells me he is only selling for $7,900 because the motor isn't working, otherwise he would be selling for $12,900.

Here is the link again. I can post links now.. YAY
MIRAGE 26 SAILBOAT IN MINT CONDITION! FULLY LOADED! MUST SEE! - Mississauga / Peel Region Sailboats For Sale - Kijiji Mississauga / Peel Region Canada.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

You don't really want to be dragging around the weight of the engine and the drag of the prop/strut if it's not functional. The boat does look in decent condition but it will be difficult to get value without re-powering with another diesel - that's probably a $5-6K project depending on what engine you find, used/new and what's involved in adapting the mounts etc.

If you can get it cheap enough to justify that, then maybe. But you've already stated you want to sail, not fix. You're in a buyers market so be patient and keep looking.

Lots of issues with transom mounted outboards - accessibility, aesthetics, lack of usability when you need it most, etc etc.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

A 26' Mirage, even with a working diesel, is not a $12K boat.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

It's also gonna be damn tough to mount an outboard with that rudder.


----------



## Rockstar2011 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I will eliminate the Mirage from what I have. Back to the 24' C&C for now. It is supposed to rain here for the next week straight, so hopefully it doesn't sell for now. I would like to have something soon though. You are right, it IS a buyers market. There is also this one: 1981 C&C Mega 30 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com
It is pretty far away (about a 3 hour drive) just to go an inspect. The broker doesn't really know much about the boat other than that the seller is motivated. He says it has been out of the water for the past couple of years and that for the price, he thinks there will need to be some work done on it (which doesn't' really ring my bell, depending on what it is) $9,800 would be over my budget though. 8K may be doable if I know it is a good boat, then there is the transport to Toronto.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Just a quick thought, but IMHO, don't buy a boat that maxs out your budget out of the blocks. Any new to you boat is going to need some work and upgrades. Figure at a minimum, 10% of the purchase price. Throw in moorage, etc... and things add up quickly. There are a lot of C&C 24s, 25s, etc... around. Be patient and you're sure to find a good one close by and within budget! Good luck!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The Mega 30 is a bit of an oddball... narrow beam, lift keel for trailering so there is that aspect, but it's not your 'typical C&C" by any stretch.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Unless you really need a trailerable raceboat, pass on the Mega 30.

There is a Georgian 23 in Stratford on Kijiji that is a STEAL at $2750... Enclosed head, decent sized galley, 6' headroom, wheel steering, sleeps four, cockpit seats 6. My wife and I and our dogs live aboard one during the summer, and have found that there is enough room, even though the LOA isn't much.


----------



## Rockstar2011 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate all this great advice. I know the Mega 30 is super quick, which is it's biggest appeal. I also found this boat: Sailboat 30ft C&C NEW PRICE - London Sailboats For Sale - Kijiji London Canada. I offered $8,000. They will probably laugh at the offer, but you never know  I have already budgeted in for mooring. I wanted to keep it under 11K all in, including dockage for the summer. and 8K purchase on a 30' boat would max that out. Here is a really nice Mega 30: C&C Mega 30 - Ontario Sailboats For Sale - Kijiji Ontario Canada. I offered them $8K as well. A little far away, but we'll see.


----------



## Rockstar2011 (May 12, 2011)

I can't seem to find the 23' Georgian on Kijiji. Do you have a link?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Right here:

GORGIAN 23" SAILBOAT FOR SALE $2970 OR OBO - Stratford Sailboats For Sale - Kijiji Stratford Canada.

Remember, if you buy a boat that is at the bottom of it's price bracket, but it's at the top of your budget, it's not gonna be a happy adventure. A clapped out C&C will break your heart and your budget as you play catch-up with the deferred maintenance. Even just the basics are more expensive- a 30' boat will require almost twice the bottom paint of a 24' boat, twice the time to paint, twice the time to sand, etc., etc., 
Don't worry about maxing out the waterline and your budget simultaneously. Find the boat in the BEST CONDITION for 80% of your budget. That extra 20% is the set aside for unexpected expenses, taxes, survey, and if you don't spend it all, you can buy a shiny new chartplotter or something.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

the bayliner will sail. but I think you could find one for less than $1000.00 
regardless if it was a bayliner corp. or a US yacht. they should be a dime a dozen.
Keep looking. you'll know when your boat "finds you"


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

Friend has a Paceship 26 for $4500 for sale. Decent shape but not pristine. Paceship has a keel stepped mast and pretty well built. Boat is on Lake Erie.

1978 Paceship PY26


----------



## Rockstar2011 (May 12, 2011)

bljones said:


> Right here:
> 
> GORGIAN 23" SAILBOAT FOR SALE $2970 OR OBO - Stratford Sailboats For Sale - Kijiji Stratford Canada.
> 
> ...


Some great advice here, thanks. The guy with the C&C Mega 30 is willing to let it go for $8,000. Seems to be in pretty good shape, but the distance is an issue (4 hours from downtown Toronto). I think if I were to buy that, I would be maxing out the budget. I do have money to go higher if I really found a boat to 'speak to me', but at the same time, I do like the idea of coming in under budget. The more I think about it, that 24' C&C may fit my needs. I think the Georgian is a little TOO small at 23'.


----------



## Mobnets (Apr 24, 2011)

Take a hard look at the paceship PY26 previously mentioned. Seems well equipped. Built like a tank and being a Canadian Manufacturer, commands even stronger resale value in Canada than in the US . . . a plus for you. Roomy interior. Better layout and space utilization than some 27's and 28's by other manufacturers. I owned a PY23 . . . always wanted a PY26 until I found a 32' Paceship I couldn't pass up. If I hadn't stumbled onto that I'd be sailing a PY26 today. Google up Paceship and check out the Paceship Owners website.

Usually several listed on Yachtworld as well.

Have fun lookin', biddin, buyin!


----------



## Rockstar2011 (May 12, 2011)

The paceship does look fantastic, and if it was local, I would probably be all over it. The problem is that it is in Sandusky and I would have to buy it sight unseen. The price is definitely reasonable...it would just be bringing it to Toronto that would be the issue.


----------



## Mobnets (Apr 24, 2011)

There are three for sale on Yachtworld and five on the Paceship Website. For the price of the one in Sandusky you could consider having it shipped up by truck assuming it checked out well and I would definitely do that in person. 

I think you're limiting yourself by not being willing to drive some distances to find what you want. That's half the adventure if you put it in the right mindset. Drove 300 miles to check out the boat I have right now (and checked out others along the way). Some of the best time and gas money I ever spent in my sailboat quests.


----------



## Rockstar2011 (May 12, 2011)

Might not be a bad idea.

What about this one that just came available? O'Day 25 Sailboat - Markham / York Region Sailboats For Sale - Kijiji Markham / York Region Canada.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

5'6" headroom.


----------



## Rockstar2011 (May 12, 2011)

Still more than the C&C 24 Northern I was 80% sure I was going to buy before posting on here. I am going to take a look at it tomorrow. Is 6' headroom common on 25-26' boats?


----------



## jimq26 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Have you checked this site?*

Lots of great Grampians out there in the world.
A G-26 is roomier and faster than a C&C, nice size galley, private head, 6'1" headroom, sleeps 5 comfortably, etc. etc.
Here's a link - Model


----------



## Rockstar2011 (May 12, 2011)

Speed is definitely an issue too. I don't want to be sailing anything too sluggish. I will take a look at the Grampians. I found this link: C&C MARK III sailboat for sale Boat looks great, but a little out of my price range. I may offer $8,000 and see if they bite.


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

Rockstar, it's about a 6 hour drive from Toronto to Sandusky. Make a trip out of it and go to Cedar Point for the day. (also in Sandusky). When the US dollar was higher several of the people at my club sailed their purchases back from Toronto through the Welland Canal. This boat is ready to go and a great buy at that price. Cost of launch and stepping the mast in Sandusky is about $150. The sail back is priceless.

Contact me if you decide to come to Sandusky. I can arrange a couple of free nights dockage at my club so that you can take your time putting the boat together.


----------



## Rockstar2011 (May 12, 2011)

I am going to put in an offer on the O'Day. It seems to be the best boat for my needs. Thank you to everyone who helped me choose.


----------



## ahab211 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Mirage 26*

Hi, I'd offer $6,000 for the mirage and skip the C&C. I passed on the same mirage with an inboard for a 24 C&C And the wife won't let me forget how small the interior is for cruising. Later I met the new owner of the Mirage and the boat and he put an outboard on it with little problem. Don't get me wrong I like the C&C24 but you can add an outboard but not size of interior!


----------



## ahab211 (Jan 6, 2008)

I seethe o'day is not listed so congrats!


----------



## Rockstar2011 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. Haven't officially bought it yet. They were asking for 90% deposit, which really isn't going to happen. Doesn't make any sense to me either. I may purchase the C&C Mega 30, but he was asking for at least 50% deposit, and I wouldnj't be able to pick it up until Friday (it is 4 hours away). I would have to basically hope it is still available at the end of the week (I am sure it will be as sailboats don't seem to be moving here) and go see it and pick it up in the same shot. I like the 24' Northern, but yes, the interior is quite small. Beautiful boat otherwise though.


----------



## Rockstar2011 (May 12, 2011)

ahab211 said:


> Hi, I'd offer $6,000 for the mirage and skip the C&C. I passed on the same mirage with an inboard for a 24 C&C And the wife won't let me forget how small the interior is for cruising. Later I met the new owner of the Mirage and the boat and he put an outboard on it with little problem. Don't get me wrong I like the C&C24 but you can add an outboard but not size of interior!


The guy with the Mirage is firm on the $7,900
I just realized, I never did post the link for the Mega 30 I can get for $8K. Here it is: C&C Mega 30 - Windsor Region Sailboats For Sale - Kijiji Windsor Region Canada.


----------

